

New Facebook App Tells College Applicants What Their Chances Are - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/02/08/admission-splash/

======
nolite
85% accuracy with UCLA doesn't sound that impressive... seeing as its only 35%
better than a coin flip.

That said, its definitely a very marketable idea

~~~
thankuz
It will be interesting to see how they improve accuracy over time won't it? I
wonder what factors are used to calculate the odds and if they differ from men
to women or college to college?

